# [OOC] Into the World



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, this will be the OOC thread for my "Into the World" game.  The following characters have been approved:

Mikhail (renau1g)
Riggan (Voldrath)
Rosette (evillyn666)
Charlie (Dekana)
Darren (Walking Dad)
Trid Orto (Amazing Triangle)
Malixus (nick012000)

I'll post more on mechanics later.  I'll be keeping your character sheets stored locally, I like to keep them secret from the other players.

One more thing, I need to get email addresses from all of the approved players, that way if I need to talk to you DM to Player, I can.  Go ahead and send them off to arthur.johnson@gmail.com.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 10, 2008)

*waits for you to start the IC thread*


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, this is my first time running a game here.  Here are a few house rules that I apply to every game I run:

Combat 
In melee or ranged combat, if you roll a natural 1 on your attack roll, you
have fumbled.  On your next turn you must spend your turn composing yourself,
weather its picking up your weapon or adjusting your bow.

Party Initiative
In combat, either the PC party or NPC party will go first, depending on whoever
has the higest bell-curve of initiative.  In other words, everyone rolls for
initiative, the lowest roll is dropped, and whichever side has the highest
initiative goes first.  On either side, whoever has the highest initiative goes
first, and combat proceeds clockwise.  If an action will determine success or
failure for another action, then the DM will make a judgement call based on the
original initiative roll.

Dragons 
The following is NOT common knowledge and requires a DC 30 knowledge check to
discover, unless you are informed within the context of the plot.  In addition
to their normal abilities, all Chromatic and all Metallic dragons gain the
Alternate Form (Su) ability as wyrmlings and can assume any animal or humanoid
form of Medium size or smaller as a standard action three times per day. This
ability functions as a polymorph spell cast on itself at its caster level,
except that the dragon does not regain hit points for changing form and can
only assume the form of an animal or humanoid. The dragon can remain in its
animal or humanoid form until it chooses to assume a new one or return to its
natural form.  

DM Dice Rolls
Most dice rolls for the DM will be done in secret, in other words, behind the
screen.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

Now, onto dice rolls.  We can work this one of two ways:

1. I can do the dice rolls.  In this case, just post what the roll is supposed to be (example:  Search Check 1d20+5, or Attack 1d20+7 Dmg 1d8+3), and I'll roll it and post my results.  

2. You can use an approved dice roller.  I have a dice roller located here on one of my sites.  Your also free to use Invisible Castle if you like.  If you have another one you prefer to use, just get approval ahead of time.  I'm sure as long as its random, and  hosted at a neutral location, I'm all for it as long as you ask first.

Either way, lets keep dice rolls confined to the OOC thread.  The only thing I want to see in the IC thread is, obviously, in character dialog, description, and anything else storyline related.

EDIT:  I knew I forgot something, added Invisible Castle to item #2.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2008)

Have send you an e-mail.

Players roll on Invisible Castle?

You can roll my dice. All power to the dungeon master


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, while we wait for me to get the IC thread up and going, lets get to know each other.  My real name is Arthur.  I live in Davison, MI USA, in the eastern time zone.  I'm 35, happily married, and have two kids.  I live for my babies, an 8 year old and an 18 month old.  I'm a big brother to three kids who's single mom lives with us.  Love Soccer, am coach for my daughters team, referee for other teams, and am a board member at our region.  

I've been playing role playing games since the young age of 12.  I learned the hobby playing 1st Ed AD&D, Palladium, and Beyond the Supernatural, as well as other systems.  I tried to dabble in just about every system I could play.  I skipped out on 2nd edition, and played homebrew systems at that time.  I gave up on homebrew after finding players got increasingly more difficult with the advent of d20, and that brings me to the relase of 3.5e, which I've been playing since a little after its release.  Now D&D is a pretty big passion of mine, and my #1 hobby, although I'm known to dabble in Magic:TG once in a while.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Have send you an e-mail.
> 
> Players roll on Invisible Castle?
> 
> You can roll my dice. All power to the dungeon master




I'm fine with the Castle if you want to use it, although I'm equally more than happy to roll for you guys.  Chances are I'll "roll better" for the storyline than the IC will


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2008)

Personally, I like the DM rolling things like Spot/Listen, I find it adds intrigue & speeds up the game as you don't have to wait for each person to post (saves a whole day). 

P.S. I'd imagine some backwater thorpites (not sure if that's the right word) wouldn't know anything about a dragon, except maybe a story from their parents that was meant to scare (and which could be grossly inaccurate, given their lack of knowledge)


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the DM rolling things like Spot/Listen, I find it adds intrigue & speeds up the game as you don't have to wait for each person to post (saves a whole day). Is invisible castle ok to roll with?




*sigh* Yeah, I had Invisible Castle in mind, and simply forgot to include it.  Sorry about that, but yeah, I'm more than happy to allow the IC.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> P.S. I'd imagine some backwater thorpites (not sure if that's the right word) wouldn't know anything about a dragon, except maybe a story from their parents that was meant to scare (and which could be grossly inaccurate, given their lack of knowledge)




Yeah, but rules lawyers would take issue to some of my draconic subplots, like "Wait, thats totally out of character for a white dragon!" and whatnot.  I like to throw that out there for the future, that way there is no arguement.

Don't worry, your Zero Level characters won't be facing down any dragons!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2008)

My real name is Boris. I'm from Germany (GMT +1). I'm 27, happily married, and have two kids. Boy is 3 years old, the girl ca. 1 1/2. I hope my english is good enough (years of passive use only, but I use a spell checker   

More about me later.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry, I was posting while the other posts appeared. Anyways, I've sent off an e-mail. My name's Ryan, and I'm not too far from you actually. I live right across the river from Detroit, MI in Windsor, Ontario (Yes I'm a Canuck). I'm 25, married for 9 months (happily, of course ) and my wife's expecting twins, due 3/21. As a typical Canadian, I love hockey. I play twice a week and watch it every chance I get.

 I've been playing for about 9-10 years now, starting with 2e and moving into 3/3.5e. I also play a bit of d20 Modern & Mutants & Masterminds, but nothing (to me) comes close to D&D for role-playing. Unfortunately, my group's schedules aren't that conducive to playing and we usually get together about 1/month right now, with me DM'ing some pre-made adventures (right now the Savage Tide Path from Paizo).


----------



## Dekana (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm a college student in Massachusetts, USA. I turn 21 in a month (which will be a heck of a party btw), and am happily *un*married. I study Computer Science, play lots of games, and work part time in a Japanese restaurant.

I'm fine with having the DM roll, it does seem like it would speed things up a bit. However, would it be alright to post any ooc relevant to rolls in spoiler blocks? It seems somewhat tedious having to go back and forth from the IC and OOC threads for every post. Example:

[sblock=ooc]Greatsword attack: d20+2
Greatsword damage: 2d6+3[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> My real name is Boris. I'm from Germany (GMT +1). I'm 27, happily married, and have two kids. Boy is 3 years old, the girl ca. 1 1/2. I hope my english is good enough (years of passive use only, but I use a spell checker
> 
> More about me later.




Ha!  1.5 is the best age!  I've had the most fun with both of my kids at that age.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> I'm a college student in Massachusetts, USA. I turn 21 in a month (which will be a heck of a party btw), and am happily *un*married. I study Computer Science, play lots of games, and work part time in a Japanese restaurant.
> 
> I'm fine with having the DM roll, it does seem like it would speed things up a bit. However, would it be alright to post any ooc relevant to rolls in spoiler blocks? It seems somewhat tedious having to go back and forth from the IC and OOC threads for every post. Example:
> 
> ...




Like I said, this is my first time doing PBP on EnWorld.  Using [sblock=ooc] would be fine since it hides it.  

Either method, posting in the ooc thread or using spoiler blocks (sblock) is ok with me.  Just keep the IC clean, thats all I ask.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm agreeable with the dice handling however you like. I'll shoot you an email here in a sec. But on that note I am, unfortunately, not very fastidious about checking it. You may have to shoot ma a post to let me know.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was posting while the other posts appeared. Anyways, I've sent off an e-mail. My name's Ryan, and I'm not too far from you actually. I live right across the river from Detroit, MI in Windsor, Ontario (Yes I'm a Canuck). I'm 25, married for 9 months (happily, of course ) and my wife's expecting twins, due 3/21. As a typical Canadian, I love hockey. I play twice a week and watch it every chance I get.




Wow, that is close!  I drive to Royal Oak twice a week for my job, so I'm probably less than an hour away on any given week.

Of course, being from Canada, isn't it a citizenship requirement to be a Rush fan?  My wife has a lot of Canuck in her.  We love Hockey too.  Its my next favorite sport under Soccer.  However I'm more of a bush league guy.  I love the Flint Generals, the sport seems more pure at the lower levels.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, my group's schedules aren't that conducive to playing and we usually get together about 1/month right now, with me DM'ing some pre-made adventures (right now the Savage Tide Path from Paizo).




I have the same problem.  I play tabletop in two campaigns right now, a campaign with family and a campaign a friend DMs.  I might play once a month between both, which brings me here.

I'm hoping I have greater sucess with players on this site.  I've run play by post before, however the "other sites" make it too easy for players to come and go, and it makes is hard to keep a campaign going for more than a month or so.  PBP is my preferred delivery medium for D&D, just keeping players at the virtual table is the hard part.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> Ha!  1.5 is the best age!  I've had the most fun with both of my kids at that age.




They are both great kids. The big one is already in the kindergarten.

BTW, I like Dekana's sblock idea.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> They are both great kids. The big one is already in the kindergarten.
> 
> BTW, I like Dekana's sblock idea.




Actually, so do I.  It looks like the way to go, if you guys can swing it.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2008)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Dekana (Mar 10, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, my group's schedules aren't that conducive to playing and we usually get together about 1/month right now, with me DM'ing some pre-made adventures (right now the Savage Tide Path from Paizo).



 My table group is doing Savage Tide right now also. We meet every other week, but we have a great time. The group has quite a mix of alignments (my character is an evil druid), which leads to some... interesting resolutions of the story. For example, right now Farshore is engulfed in flames and most of the buildings destroyed because of our actions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> Okay, while we wait for me to get the IC thread up and going




Will you post a link in this thread?

I will be offline around eastern. 3-4 days at most. I hope this is not to big a problem.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2008)

That's pretty great we've got some interesting interactions going on as well. We just finished the first story arc. The rogue of the group wanted to join a thieves guild in the city and turned down the Lotus Dragons' offer. Eventually I made up a new guild for him and he (& the group) disrupted the Lotus' smuggling operations. The rest of the players never knew what was going on and only found out last session that they were caught in the middle of a gang war. Also, when they fought the noble/leader of the Lotus' they k.o'd her and brought her to Lavinia to question... she freaked out because she knew who it was and told them they had to get rid of her. They used some invisibility potions, and the bard snuck into her estate (with the unconscious body) and left her there. That's about where we left it...about to start the second adventure soon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> That's pretty great we've got some interesting interactions going on as well. We just finished the first story arc. The rogue of the group wanted to join a thieves guild in the city and turned down the Lotus Dragons' offer. Eventually I made up a new guild for him and he (& the group) disrupted the Lotus' smuggling operations. The rest of the players never knew what was going on and only found out last session that they were caught in the middle of a gang war. Also, when they fought the noble/leader of the Lotus' they k.o'd her and brought her to Lavinia to question... she freaked out because she knew who it was and told them they had to get rid of her. They used some invisibility potions, and the bard snuck into her estate (with the unconscious body) and left her there. That's about where we left it...about to start the second adventure soon.




Is there a compilation of the Savage Tide? I missed some of the last Dungeons


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Will you post a link in this thread?
> 
> I will be offline around eastern. 3-4 days at most. I hope this is not to big a problem.




Yes, I'll post the link here.  

I'm still writing the initial post, which probably will go up today or tomorrow.  I'm sure we will be doing some walking around town and whatnot initially.


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello to everyone. I am 27 and happily married    living in the sorching desert known as Arizona. No children yet. I'm a long time occasional lurker on ENWorld until I discovered the play by post forum. I love D&D and rpgs in general, but most of my experience comes from online games. I can never seem to find a stable table top group in my area.

I do not mind if the DM wants to roll for us. But will we be able to post our actions in an OOC fashion at the end of our posts for clarification?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow don't I feel like a slug.  As most everyone has posted before me.  I am Todd, 24, from Manassas Virginia.  I am engaged getting married in June and well I am a 5th grade teacher so no kids yet.  I have been playing for 6 years mostly D&D.  I just started playing with a new group but it meets once a month.  I love building fun characters and love to try new things.  I am a fun lawyer I would rather a game be fun than be exactly by the rules.  

I would just rather the DM roll for things for sake of ease.  I would also like to use the the sblocks.  

I have emailed you.  Do you need anything more than what I gave already with the character?

 
[sblock=Trid Orto]Name: Trid Orto
Str 10 Dex 14 Con 12 Int 10 Wis 16 Cha 14
Skills: Handle Animal 1, Listen 1, Spot 1, Survival 2
Gear: Clothes, Walking stick (Used to hike, quarterstaff 'cause it is free')
Personality: He can survive in the woods. Really wants his own pet to train. Wants to either leave the Thorpe or find out what has killed the crops. He is kind of a recluse even at this early age. He prefers the quiet of the woods over the bustle of the town. Odd as it is he is quite friendly.[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 11, 2008)

evillyn666 said:
			
		

> Hello to everyone. I am 27 and happily married    living in the sorching desert known as Arizona. No children yet. I'm a long time occasional lurker on ENWorld until I discovered the play by post forum. I love D&D and rpgs in general, but most of my experience comes from online games. I can never seem to find a stable table top group in my area.
> 
> I do not mind if the DM wants to roll for us. But will we be able to post our actions in an OOC fashion at the end of our posts for clarification?




If I do roll for you, I will most definately put it in the spoiler tags now that I know about them!


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 11, 2008)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Wow don't I feel like a slug.  As most everyone has posted before me.  I am Todd, 24, from Manassas Virginia.  I am engaged getting married in June and well I am a 5th grade teacher so no kids yet.  I have been playing for 6 years mostly D&D.  I just started playing with a new group but it meets once a month.  I love building fun characters and love to try new things.  I am a fun lawyer I would rather a game be fun than be exactly by the rules.
> 
> I would just rather the DM roll for things for sake of ease.  I would also like to use the the sblocks.
> 
> ...




Your more than welcome to use the sblocks.  I know I keep going hyping them but they are really great ideas!  

I think we are going to get aloung just fine.  I use the rules to further the story and fun, if they do neither, I have a tendancy to ignore them!

Always remember DM Fiat!


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Is there a compilation of the Savage Tide? I missed some of the last Dungeons




It doesn't look like there is one yet.  You might be stuck purchasing the last few issues   And by purchasing, I mean bittorrent.  And by bittorrent, I mean illegal copy.  And when I say.... Oh never mind.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 11, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> My table group is doing Savage Tide right now also. We meet every other week, but we have a great time. The group has quite a mix of alignments (my character is an evil druid), which leads to some... interesting resolutions of the story. For example, right now Farshore is engulfed in flames and most of the buildings destroyed because of our actions.




Sounds like my kinda game!


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 11, 2008)

No offense, but I won't post personally identifiable information on the internet.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 11, 2008)

nick012000 said:
			
		

> No offense, but I won't post personally identifiable information on the internet.




That would be why I didn't give my address or last name, or the names of my children or wife.  There are other Arthur's in Davison.  No offense taken, its just fascinating to see where everyone is gaming from.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Is there a compilation of the Savage Tide? I missed some of the last Dungeons





I don't think they've put a full compilation out, but they've done it for all the other Adventure Paths, so I'd expect them to do it again. Also, you can order back issues if you want, but I'm not sure of the shipping costs there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I don't think they've put a full compilation out, but they've done it for all the other Adventure Paths, so I'd expect them to do it again. Also, you can order back issues if you want, but I'm not sure of the shipping costs there.



Shipping costs are murder. Perhaps my local store is able to order them for me (big orders= lower shipping costs)


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, here we go.  The IC thread has been launched:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=221329


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

We are off to a fairly good start!  You all did a good job posting.

I guess one of the hazards of running games on this forum is wandering posters.  I hope I can get that rogue poster removed from the IC thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

I have some problems posting (but not understanding!) "slang" ("ya know?"    ), not being a native speaker. I added an explanation to Darren's background for his more "refined" language.

I hope the bag and the club as extra equipment are okay.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I hope the bag and the club as extra equipment are okay.




That's fine.  You can find a simple club in any old woods.

Stats:  Club - Dmg: 1d6  Crit: ×2  Range: 10 ft. Weight: 3 lb. Type: Bludgeoning


----------



## Dekana (Mar 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I have some problems posting (but not understanding!) "slang" ("ya know?"  ), not being a native speaker. I added an explanation to Darren's background for his more "refined" language.



 I decided that Charlie, being young and from a "backwater mudhole", would probably have some immature slang or accent. If it ever does get to be undecipherable, I'll be happy to have him speak a bit more normally.

Besides, right now the plan is for Charlie to become a paladin. It wouldn't do at all to have a noble warrior speaking like gutter trash.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> I decided that Charlie, being young and from a "backwater mudhole", would probably have some immature slang or accent. If it ever does get to be undecipherable, I'll be happy to have him speak a bit more normally.
> 
> Besides, right now the plan is for Charlie to become a paladin. It wouldn't do at all to have a noble warrior speaking like gutter trash.




It's fine. No problems to understand you at all. It is a lot easier to understand a foreign slang, than to speak it.

BTW: Charlie has the heart of a paladin, if I have ever see one


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah...yes... maybe someone can punk a weapon from the blacksmith (any aspiring rogues?) If not, then the big, dumb kid will grab a club and (to quote Homer Simpson) "Bash you Good!"


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just wait, there will be time for looting shortly.  Hm.  I ought not have said that.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 12, 2008)

I assume it's ok for riggan to have his sling with just rocks for ammo. But what about his "Pointy stick"™?   Crude short spear? 1d6- 1 or 2? Or should i just settle for a stave of some sort?

On the matter of slang if it gets too cryptic just say so. I'm drawing from two pools "southern", and "hillfolk" both of witch I have heard regularly but am not in the habit of speaking myself.

Charlie is definitely a paladin, he just doesn't know it yet.  I can imagine his not being able to help here driving him in the future.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> Just wait, there will be time for looting shortly.




No worries... I was just joking, I don't think any of the orphans would be brave enough to try and take anything from the blacksmith. He probably makes things like horseshoes, etc. anyways. And it's not like any of us know how to use a real weapon properly either.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

Voldrath said:
			
		

> I assume it's ok for riggan to have his sling with just rocks for ammo. But what about his "Pointy stick"™?   Crude short spear? 1d6- 1 or 2? Or should i just settle for a stave of some sort?




A sling would be acceptable.  Thats a simple weapon.  However, remember there is a -4 penalty to any weapon you are not proficient in.  As a commoner, you can be proficient on ONE simple weapon, see my next post.



			
				Voldrath said:
			
		

> On the matter of slang if it gets too cryptic just say so. I'm drawing from two pools "southern", and "hillfolk" both of witch I have heard regularly but am not in the habit of speaking myself.




I'm following it just fine, and am finding it quite entertaining!  Keep on!



			
				Voldrath said:
			
		

> Charlie is definitely a paladin, he just doesn't know it yet.  I can imagine his not being able to help here driving him in the future.




Thats the point of the Zero Level starting spot.  We are basically building our characters organically.  Eventually your going to have to find training to make it into your class, that will be fun!


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

Since you guys are basically commoners, you can be proficient in one simple weapon limited to your town's current GP limit, which is laughably low.  Here is a list of simple weapons that could be tools found on the common farm or lying organically in any patch of forest:

Dagger - 1d4 Bludgeoning or Slashing
Club - 1d6 Bludgeoning
Sickle - 1d6 Slashing
Shortspear - 1d6 Piercing
Sling - 1d4 Bludgeoning

Remember, you can be proficient in ONE simple weapon.  Any other weapons will be subject to the -4 penalty


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmmmmm..... I'm torn, I think the Sickle makes sense, if they are a wheat-type farming community, but the club works also...mostly because it's so simple, just crush stuff. I think it's really creepy picture a group of tweens walking around with these weapons... Children of the Corn anyone? Anyways, I think the club fits best with Mikhail's overall demeanor, a big brute, who's better at choping wood & tilling fields, these actions seem similar to a club strike.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

Voldrath said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> On the matter of slang if it gets too cryptic just say so. I'm drawing from two pools "southern", and "hillfolk" both of witch I have heard regularly but am not in the habit of speaking myself.
> 
> ...




I enjoy it, too. I just cannot do it myself   



			
				bytor4232 said:
			
		

> Thats the point of the Zero Level starting spot. We are basically building our characters organically. Eventually your going to have to find training to make it into your class, that will be fun!




Hm, a bit of my character concept is "unwanted legacy" and a growing acceptance of the inevitable. I hope this is okay for the campaign.

Edit: I would like to use a dagger. I thought the 15 2    gp would be a bit much. If not, can I retcon my posts to a dagger? It would better fit Darren's personality.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was torn on the Sickle, since only farming potatoes is the result the town's demise, however the Sickle is just too cool a farming impliment not to have available in this case!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

Should we move on in the game thread or should we wait for nick012000 first post?


----------



## Dekana (Mar 12, 2008)

nick012000 did post at least once anyway, as he was gathering firewood.

Charlie will be proficient with clubs; if there are any forms of bat-and-ball games in this setting (ala baseball), his club will be from the sport. Otherwise, it's a mallet he uses to whomp rats and prairie dogs with.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd like to move things forward, but maybe we could give him a little time? My 2 cents. 

P.S. I couldn't imagine not having the sickle as an option & I hope someone picks it...(only other farming-type weapon is a scythe, but it's martial for some reason)  I think it's cooler, just not the most in character choice for Mikhail.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

Unless something major happens, I'll be making a big post tomorrow.  I don't think there is much more to be milked out of this scene, but I want everyone to have a chance to contribute.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> nick012000 did post at least once anyway, as he was gathering firewood.
> 
> ...



Sorry, my bad   



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> but maybe we could give him a little time?




I thought so, too.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> Charlie will be proficient with clubs; if there are any forms of bat-and-ball games in this setting (ala baseball), his club will be from the sport. Otherwise, it's a mallet he uses to whomp rats and prairie dogs with.




Its up to you.  Bat and ball games were pretty common in Medieval times.  I'm not so sure of "safe haven" rulesets, but the simpler stoolball was very common as I understand it.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> Unless something major happens, I'll be making a big post tomorrow




very exciting... big things in the tiny thorp of Sidel, I can't wait to see...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

@bytor4232:

What about my questions in post 48?


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Edit: I would like to use a dagger. I thought the 15 gp would be a bit much. If not, can I retcon my posts to a dagger? It would better fit Darren's personality.




Sorry, I didn't see your question.

Actually, a Dagger, according to the SRD, is 2GP.  Go ahead and retcon, as it better fits the character concept.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 12, 2008)

Those are some interesting reads bytor; I always thought that style of game was a relatively recent invention. Anyway, I'll have the club serve both purposes; a mallet constructed for various industrial purposes, but which Charlie uses to bash rats as well as play stoolball. That probably fits better since the club wouldn't have been crafted with recreation in mind.

Of course, i could be putting _way_ too much thought into this, lol.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didn't see your question.
> 
> Actually, a Dagger, according to the SRD, is 2GP.  Go ahead and retcon, as it better fits the character concept.





What the ... . How I could I mix up the scimitar and the dagger?


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope that owning a fairly simple mortar and pestle and a spell component pouch would be acceptable for his "Ma's old magic stuff"? Granted, said spell component pouch wouldn't be of much use until he learns how to cast spells, but still.

Out of curiosity, why can't we be proficient with Staffs? They're "free" (0 gp cost) as well as clubs, and what wizard (wannabe) would be without his staff?

Also, I hope someone has the foresight to go and pack some food and water. I don't think any of us have the Survival skill...


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 13, 2008)

Rosette will be proficient in daggers considering her skill in cooking and aspirations to become a rogue.

So does this mean we get said weapon? I'm not clear on what equipment we can assume to have at this point.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 13, 2008)

Riggan shall rely on his sling then. I believe both he and Trid have survival, but thats a bit flimsy for 7 people. Provisions are probably a good idea.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 13, 2008)

you forgot my favorite free weapon which is my "walking stick"  a Quarterstaff which is just a long stick.  1d6 and is a simple weapon.  Is this ok?  I thought it fit as he hikes and wants to be a woods guy (druid).

Again I am the last of the day...if you ever need something from me Email me and I will try to post faster.  

I have Survival and I am going to forage for roots and Berries can't figure there would be much else.

I think we will be getting out of Dodge!


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 13, 2008)

nick012000 said:
			
		

> I hope that owning a fairly simple mortar and pestle and a spell component pouch would be acceptable for his "Ma's old magic stuff"? Granted, said spell component pouch wouldn't be of much use until he learns how to cast spells, but still.




That sounds acceptable, if said spell component pouch is empty.  I'm literally trying to build from nothing here.



			
				nick012000 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, why can't we be proficient with Staffs? They're "free" (0 gp cost) as well as clubs, and what wizard (wannabe) would be without his staff?




The list of equipment was generated mainly from my poor knowledge of impliments you would find around a farm, and I didn't envision a lot of goat herding, and thus no staffs.  I suppose if you really want the quarterstaff, which is something that you probably could have manufactured yourself in your spare time, then by all means go ahead and use it.  



			
				nick012000 said:
			
		

> Also, I hope someone has the foresight to go and pack some food and water. I don't think any of us have the Survival skill...




Of course, you will have to role play that 



			
				evillyn666 said:
			
		

> So does this mean we get said weapon? I'm not clear on what equipment we can assume to have at this point.




Yes, your characters had some background in this game, and I'll allow one simple weapon to be a part of that background.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 13, 2008)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> you forgot my favorite free weapon which is my "walking stick"  a Quarterstaff which is just a long stick.  1d6 and is a simple weapon.  Is this ok?  I thought it fit as he hikes and wants to be a woods guy (druid).




yes, yes, I fergot the walking stick, er quarterstaff.  Go ahead.  I was going for stuff you would find around a farm, and really wasn't thinking outside that little box.



			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Again I am the last of the day...if you ever need something from me Email me and I will try to post faster.




Actually, what I found helpful is subscribing to the threads, assuming enworld has your current address.  That way, I get emailed when you guys post.  I doubt I'll remember to ping you, I'm more apt to just wait a few more hours 



			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> I have Survival and I am going to forage for roots and Berries can't figure there would be much else.
> 
> I think we will be getting out of Dodge!




Again, you guys will need to roleplay.  I doubt your going to want to set out so close to evening, but thats just me.  That sun is starting to hang low.



			
				Voldrath said:
			
		

> Riggan shall rely on his sling then. I believe both he and Trid have survival, but thats a bit flimsy for 7 people. Provisions are probably a good idea.




I keep driving this point home, but I really don't want to give you guys anything for free, outside a few pieces of personal effects and one simple weapon.  If you are packing for the journey, you'll need to post it, or it didn't happen.  I'm not trying to be a stickler here, but I literally want to build from nothing, to epic heroes.  Or at least the paragon of your class.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 13, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> That sounds acceptable, if said spell component pouch is empty.  I'm literally trying to build from nothing here.




It'd probably have things like rose petals and similar herbs in it, if that would be acceptable.

Also, I'm wondering if it might be an idea for most of our characters to be related; it's a small village, and any event that leaves us all unrelated orphans would have wiped out most of the adult population.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2008)

nick012000 said:
			
		

> It'd probably have things like rose petals and similar herbs in it, if that would be acceptable.
> 
> Also, I'm wondering if it might be an idea for most of our characters to be related; it's a small village, and any event that leaves us all unrelated orphans would have wiped out most of the adult population.




Darren and Malixus could be cousins on their mother's side. But Darren was raised by the old village scribe after ma's death and became a little bit infected by the old man's superstitiousness. He wanted to save Darren's soul from his "devil worshipping" relatives.

@nick012000 + bytor4232: Would this be fine by you?


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 13, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Darren and Malixus could be cousins on our mother's side. But Darren was raised by the old village scribe after ma's death and became a little bit infected by the old man's superstitiousness. He wanted to save Darren's soul from his "devil worshipping" relatives.
> 
> @nick012000 + bytor4232: Would this be fine by you?




Some of you could be related, thats fine.  I wouldn't want to see all seven of you being related, however.

It wouldn't be uncommon in these ancient times for adults to die off at a young age, especially in a backwater thorp with no cleric.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 13, 2008)

I've got a point in Survival also, but if we're all starving I'm not sure how much food there would be to pack. I'll bring some water maybe, but I'm not sure if they'd even have a waterskin... maybe carry a bucket or clay pitcher with some semi-drinkable water from the well. I'll post it in the IC thread when the next day starts, Mikhail will probably grab the water on the way to meet the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2008)

You can use "survival" untrained.

_DC:10
Get along in the wild. Move up to one-half your overland speed while hunting and foraging (no food or water supplies needed). You can provide food and water for one other person for every 2 points by which your check result exceeds 10._

If the characters are moving at half-speed and we are allowed to take 10, most of our characters should be able to live by hunting and foraging.

Edit: Only if this is not against the spirit of this campaign.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks WD, I was just about to mention that.  Yes, the survival skill can be used untrained.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 13, 2008)

However, just to add to the Taking 10 on a survival check only means you've found enough food for now.  If you guys have an exciting day, or there is inclement weather, then your not going to be able to take a 10, since your distracted.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll point out that my character wouldn't be able to Take 10, since he has a Wisdom penalty.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry guys, I got home from late from work, and my wireless card started acting up.  Come to find out, the other wireless devices in the house had been acting up all night.  Finally, after about an hour of debugging, the wireless access point would only stay up for about five minutes.

It didn't owe me anything, actually, so I wasn't all that bad.  Its about 10 years old, and a b router at that.  It was time to upgrade.  Heading off to Wal-mart with the wife and toddler who won't sleep before midnight, I found the shelf empty at 11:45PM.  One of the stock girls called around, and found out they have a massive shortage of the wireless router I wanted.  She found a store 15 miles away that had one, so off I went.  I got to the other wal-mart, 30 minutes away from my house now, and bought the last WRT54G in the county at 12:30 AM.  

Getting home, I have to punk out my network, because the router was stomping my SOHO as they had the same IP.  I had to reconfigure the router's settings, enable WEP, as I didn't feel like dealing with WPA Supplicant on Ubuntu.  By the time I got my critical machines back live, my workstation and laptop, it was 2:30AM.  I still have a bedroom desktop wireless card to set up, and my basement network's relay to get operational, but that will have to wait.

I'm really sorry guys, I planned on making a really critical post during Lost, but found myself working on my home network, which sucks after working on my work network all day.

Anyhoo, to make a long story short, I know too late, I'll be posting up sometime tomorrow.  I'm too tired to make an IC tonight.  Take care all, and expect a post shortly.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking forward to it, no need to apologize as posts have been coming pretty quickly to date. 

P.S. What did you think of Lost? Personally I thought it was pretty good, but all the 'cliffhanger' moments (which I won't spoil if anyone hasn't watched yet) were pretty predictable.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 14, 2008)

[sblock=Lost Episode Spoiler]I tought the flash back, intertwined with the flash forward was brilliant!  It was a fairly decent episode, I enjoyed it.  I liked how Hurley came out to see Sun.  Hurly is the best.

FYI, someone who can read Korean posted on a Lost messageboard that Jin's date of death on the tombstone was September 22, 2004, the date of the crash of Flight 815.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi bytor4232, how do we do my little "solo" in the stone circle?


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay, I got all posted up.  Enjoy!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=221329


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 15, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Hi bytor4232, how do we do my little "solo" in the stone circle?




Hm.  Why don't you write up a short story as to what happened.  It could take me a while to come up with a dialogue for you, and I think you know better than I do about what is awaiting you at that stone circle.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 15, 2008)

What time of the year is it? That will have some bearing on what sort of terrain we should avoid. And whether it'd be better to move north or south. For that matter do we know whether north or south get warmer or cooler? (knowledge perhaps?)


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 15, 2008)

Voldrath said:
			
		

> What time of the year is it? That will have some bearing on what sort of terrain we should avoid. And whether it'd be better to move north or south. For that matter do we know whether north or south get warmer or cooler? (knowledge perhaps?)




Its summer.  Plus, your not traveling far enough north or south for it to have any bearing on weather change.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> Hm.  Why don't you write up a short story as to what happened.  It could take me a while to come up with a dialogue for you, and I think you know better than I do about what is awaiting you at that stone circle.




Okay, I will write one. The only dicernable difference for now is the change of Darren's eye color to emerald.

[sblock=DM only!]How much can I advance his change into a warlock? I thought he could just make some kind of pact with the fey in the ancient stone circle, to hear their voices in his dreams wherever he is and not only in the circle. The knowledge and powers he get will than make him a Warlock around the same time the other characters get their first level. It should just be a substitute for a (real-world) mentor.[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 16, 2008)

[sblock=For Walking Dad Only]
[sblock=DM only!]How much can I advance his change into a warlock? I thought he could just make some kind of pact with the fey in the ancient stone circle, to hear their voices in his dreams wherever he is and not only in the circle. The knowledge and powers he get will than make him a Warlock around the same time the other characters get their first level. It should just be a substitute for a (real-world) mentor.[/sblock]
That sounds fine by me!
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 17, 2008)

Some of you have posted up in the Rogues Gallery, and others have not.  Please get your characters posted here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=221744

I basically changed my mind about maintaining character sheets offline.  I want to make sure that we are all on the same page, plus with the massive influx of equipment you guys are salvaging, your going to need to do a lot of editing.

So get posted up!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2008)

Everyone can wear leather armor without penalities.

_A character who is wearing armor with which she is not proficient applies its armor check penalty to attack rolls and to all skill checks that involve moving, including Ride.

leather armor: armor check penalty = 0_

PS: What religion is practiced in the village?


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 17, 2008)

I suppose I should have been clearer about that.  Thanks WD!


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 18, 2008)

Should we just divide up the gear OOC? It could get kinda tedious and time consuming to do it all IC. We have what looks like equipment for 4 characters and we have 7 characters in the party 

To summarize, here is what we have (let me know if I missed something):

leather armor x2
chainmail
shortsword x2
longswords x2

14 trail rations

Pack 1:
Belt Pouch 
Bedroll 
Lantern (hooded) 
10 Oil Flasks 
Flint & Steel 
Shovel 
Bag with 15 small Caltrops 
Signal Whistle 
Waterskin 

Pack 2:
Belt Pouch
Bedroll 
10 Torches
4 Oil Flasks 
Flint & Steel 
10 pcs of chalk 
Mirror 
Crowbar
Waterskin

Pack 3:
Belt Pouch
Bedroll 
Tent
10 Torches
5 Oil Flasks
Flint & Steel
50 foot Rope
Grappling Hook
Waterskin
Piece of parchment with strange language.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 18, 2008)

FYI I"ve posted my character on the RG... sorry for the delay. I've added Mikhail having the leather, I can adjust if necesary.  

P.S. I think we can divide it up here to move along the IC thread.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree.  Divide up the equipment here.


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rosette will carry pack #2.

If no one else claims a short sword, she'll take one (not proficient but fun to swing around anyway).

Chainmail is probably more trouble than its worth to wear

14 rations makes it nice and even at 2 rations for everyone. But weren't there some rations already gathered using survival?


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 18, 2008)

evillyn666 said:
			
		

> Piece of parchment with strange language.




My character, once he sees this, will try to decipher it. If he follows the Common + Int bonus languages rule, he'll know Common, Elven, Dwarven, Draconic, and Abyssal. They'd have been taught to him by his mother; you need to know the languages of magical races before you can learn the language of magic, after all, and learning a bunch of foriegn languages and properly pronouncing them would be a good lead in to learning to properly pronounce his spells.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd suggest giving the leather to Charlie and Mic, along with the 2 long swords. even if they never swing them they'll look better armed. Bluster over brawl. I agree on hiding the chain. It might make us look like we've something worth taking, like that jeweled knife. only three skins makes water our major concern we need to refill whenever we find a clean source. 
I don't see anything specific Riggan would want. He'll just carry whatever to lighten the others loads.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2008)

Darren found 7 additional bedrolls and material for 3 additional tents. Being not very strong, he will only carry a bagback, if nobody else will.

@bytor: can we use the spare bedroll material to make new bags to carry the remaining stuff?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 18, 2008)

Mikhail will carry pack #3, it seems the heaviest of the bunch. He'll carry the longsword on him (as Voldrath said for intimidation), but would probably use his trusty club if things got ugly. I'll update his character sheet to include these items. 

P.S. This will put him 6 lbs. over his light load and slow the group down. If someone is willing to carry the 10lbs for the 50 ft. rope he'll be ok.

P.P.S. Also, the piece of parchment would be in Nick's characters hands. I forgot to mention Mikhail wouldn't take that either.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Mikhail will carry pack #3, it seems the heaviest of the bunch. He'll carry the longsword on him (as Voldrath said for intimidation), but would probably use his trusty club if things got ugly. I'll update his character sheet to include these items.
> 
> P.S. This will put him 6 lbs. over his light load and slow the group down. If someone is willing to carry the 10lbs for the 50 ft. rope he'll be ok.




I will take the rope, 2 of the rations. And I would like to take the caltrops and the beltpouch from pack 1.

Darren would be carrying:

dagger 1 lb
traveler's outfit 5 lb
2 trail rations 2 lb
5o ft rope 10 lb
15 caltrops 6 lb
beltpouch ½  lb
bedroll 5 lb
sack ½  lb
= 30 lb.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2008)

I will the easter weekend be away without internet access   

Last post will be thursday evening gmt+1
Easter monday evening gmt+1 is the first time I could respond.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 18, 2008)

A few questions on character details so i can finish my sheet. 
HP=5 : Is that number absolute or modified by CON?
Do we take a starting feet, human bonus feet, both, or neither?

Back to the supplies. Dose that 14 rations count the ones Trid picked earlier? If so looks like 2 each. If not 3.

Riggan will take the rest of pack one. on second thought that lamp is more appealing to him than bare torch flame. And it gives him a water skin he can fill while out hunting. Maby Trid should get one of those too?


----------



## Dekana (Mar 18, 2008)

Charlie will don the other set of leather armor and longsword, but like Mikhail, will plan on using his trusty club in any sort of battle (at least until he receives some training).

He will also carry around the chainmail if no one wants to wear it, and also 2 trail rations. If there are any unclaimed sacks (to carry the chainmail), he'd like one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2008)

Sacks are still in the making   

Good question about feats, seconded


----------



## renau1g (Mar 18, 2008)

I think we would wait on feats until after we get training in our classes... it would be a big disadvantage if we took them now as peasants with 0BAB, etc. don't meet the pre-reqs for many of the feats. My impression was that we'd do all of it when we 'created' our heroic character, rather than our current everyman/woman. Just my thoughts though, I'm not running things.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I think we would wait on feats until after we get training in our classes... it would be a big disadvantage if we took them now as peasants with 0BAB, etc. don't meet the pre-reqs for many of the feats. My impression was that we'd do all of it when we 'created' our heroic character, rather than our current everyman/woman. Just my thoughts though, I'm not running things.



For me, it is the other way around. My first feat is a typical "born with" feat. It is a bit unlogical to gain it later. But whatever suits the story


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 18, 2008)

Can someone please take these items?

5 torches
5 chalk
crowbar

Need to lighten my load and this should help spread out the gear a bit more.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 19, 2008)

Voldrath said:
			
		

> A few questions on character details so i can finish my sheet.
> HP=5 : Is that number absolute or modified by CON?
> Do we take a starting feet, human bonus feet, both, or neither?
> 
> ...




Your characters should already be set.  The HP is 5, and obviously you would add your CON bonus to it.  No starting feats, no human feats.  You'll do all that in training.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 19, 2008)

nick012000 said:
			
		

> My character, once he sees this, will try to decipher it. If he follows the Common + Int bonus languages rule, he'll know Common, Elven, Dwarven, Draconic, and Abyssal. They'd have been taught to him by his mother; you need to know the languages of magical races before you can learn the language of magic, after all, and learning a bunch of foriegn languages and properly pronouncing them would be a good lead in to learning to properly pronounce his spells.




Int Check:  13.  You don't recognize the script.  Its not elven, dwarven, draconic or abyssal.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 19, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I think we would wait on feats until after we get training in our classes... it would be a big disadvantage if we took them now as peasants with 0BAB, etc. don't meet the pre-reqs for many of the feats. My impression was that we'd do all of it when we 'created' our heroic character, rather than our current everyman/woman. Just my thoughts though, I'm not running things.




I agree.  



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> For me, it is the other way around. My first feat is a typical "born with" feat. It is a bit unlogical to gain it later. But whatever suits the story




If its something you were born with, you haven't discovered it yet.  I know that feels awkward, but I have to lay down the rules of the campaign, and stick by them.  One of the rules is that you guys are just average joes, who become heroes.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Darren found 7 additional bedrolls and material for 3 additional tents. Being not very strong, he will only carry a bagback, if nobody else will.
> 
> @bytor: can we use the spare bedroll material to make new bags to carry the remaining stuff?




Thats fine.  Lets wrap this up.  Mark down the equipment on your character sheets, and lets get rolling!  Your burning daylight!


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 19, 2008)

Riggan has about 20 lb to spare so he'll take the crowbar, and if nobody else wants it the other short sword.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> Thats fine.  Lets wrap this up.  Mark down the equipment on your character sheets, and lets get rolling!  Your burning daylight!



okay, awaiting your post  

PS: Sheet is updated.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 19, 2008)

I can take the 5 torches and 5 chalk.  If no one else wants to take them.  Do we have any flint and steel to light these wonderful torches?

I have 8 rations on top of what you found.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 19, 2008)

Um, yeah.  Each of the packs should of had flint and steel in them.  Sorry about that guys, dropped them in from a template I had laying around.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 20, 2008)

Since nobody seems to have voiced either dissent or agreement with taking the scorpion dagger, Riggan will pick it up before they leave. Granted they may have been distracted by rushing into the burning building.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 20, 2008)

Go right ahead, no complaints here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2008)

Voldrath said:
			
		

> Since nobody seems to have voiced either dissent or agreement with taking the scorpion dagger, Riggan will pick it up before they leave. Granted they may have been distracted by rushing into the burning building.



Yeah, I don't want this cursed thing   

If someone got another spare dagger, Darren would be happy to take it.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay guys, my posting is going to be a little sporatic untill sunday.  I'm Catholic, and a convert no less, and every year I participate in the Easter Triduum.  I have a mass tonight, tomorrow afternoon, and saturday evening.  I've also got things to do inbetween, so I'll be very busy.  I'll try to post to at least move things aloung, but in the mean time, feel free to role play out the campsite as much as you want.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay, last 4 hours at most. Will be back on monday evening (gmt+1).

Happy easter!

PS: In between, Darren will just come along. If there is a fight, he will take cover and fighting devensivly using his dagger.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy Easter... I'm in the same boat as you bytor (minus the conversion) I'll be sporadic in the next few days also.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll probably move my computer today or tomorrow. Unfortunately it seems the cable won't be connected till the 3'rd. I can post from the library, so there still probably won't be any interruption.

As a question to the other players; Do any of your characters take offense an shorthand for their names? like Rose for Rosette, or Mik for Mikhail? I figure these kids have known each other long enough to know what the others don't like to be called. I can't think of any shorthand that Riggan would find offensive.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm fine with this. You can call me Dar, Rigg


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2008)

Mikhail's fine with Mik... he's pretty easy going.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 8, 2008)

Way to hook guys!  I am so impressed!!!  Okay, for catching on, give each of your characters 100xp.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2008)

Mikhail will go first, drawing his trusty club in his left hand and the torch in his right. Spot & Listen+2, if required. Search -1.

If anyone else wants torches let me know as I think Mik is carrying them.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 8, 2008)

Charlie is at Mikhail's side and not carrying a torch. He holds his club, though his longsword is with him and sheathed at his waist.


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 8, 2008)

Rosette will stick to the back of the line and carry her short sword. If anyone wants a torch, by all means please take it  If not, then she'll be carrying a torch as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2008)

Darren carries a torch, too. And he holds his dagger readied.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 8, 2008)

Back of the line walking stick in hand no torch


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 8, 2008)

Riggan will stick close behind the front line where he'll be better able to position for slinging. short sword still buckled at his waist if needed.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 17, 2008)

/cowers in fear!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 18, 2008)

How steep is this hill?  How far back the way we came?  Trid is very fearful and when the hill becomes steep, he will slow down.  Any thing on the walls?  What do they look like?  (sorry I am looking for details) as Trid might have suggested going back after seeing the torches quit.  Oh well...  He is a kid after all not a hero...  Anything else we should know about the room/location?


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just what I posted.  You went 20 paces, when the tunnel turned steep.  Now your turning around.  Thats all.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay, here is the marching order as I see it going back up the tunnel (front to back):

Mikhail Trid Darren Rosetta Charlie Riggan

Am I correct?  The order is critical for what happens next.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm fine with this marching order.


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 18, 2008)

About how wide and tall are these hallways? Are we single file? Just trying to get a mental image of our placement.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 18, 2008)

Its narrowed to about 9 feet wide at this point, and about 12 feet high.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 18, 2008)

Trid would have tried to wait for the others to pass him as he wants to be in the back


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Triangle.  I noted your positioning.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 21, 2008)

For how long would Charlie guess the party has been exploring the tunnels? I'm wondering if we should check if the storm has abated yet. Or if we should get some sleep.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys have only been down there for maybe an hour.


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 25, 2008)

Riggan was about to ask what Malixus thought about the possibility of magic but I realized I haven't seen anything form him in a while. Is he still with us?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

I think nik has left us. Also left a 4e game he DMed without warning


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 25, 2008)

nick012000 said:
			
		

> Last Seen: 03-28-08 (02:03 PM)



 Almost a month ago, yea seems we lost him.  So whats the procedure here? Left him with the gear? death by lightning? never existed? Not mutch to retcon out at any rate.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, maybe he can get scared and run back to the entrance after the spider attack?


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 26, 2008)

We've lost others too.  This early in the game, we will pretend he didn't exist.  Later on critical players will be NPCed untill I can find a nasty way of disposing of him


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 29, 2008)

Guys, I am really slammed this week with two soccer practices, several late night maintenance windows at work, a busy regular schedule at work, and getting ready for my daughter's first communion.  

I'll post up sometime this week, just don't think I've gone AWOL.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2008)

No worries oh trusty DM.


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 29, 2008)

Take your time, life comes first. Just post when you're ready to continue.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2008)

What they said.


----------



## bytor4232 (May 5, 2008)

Okay, I'm back, however I will not be able to post every day.  I'll post more frequently during combat however.  That typically doesn't take too long to manage.

I'll at least be posting up once on the weekend, and once during the middle of the week.


----------



## bytor4232 (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys.  Sorry about the posting delay.  Work has been hell, 14 hour work days seven days a week while we move servers from one data center to another, while still maintaining full time tech support.  I've gotten very little sleep, and have been crashing out between shifts.  Today I told myself that I'm taking a break, no matter what!  Unfortunately all this stress made me sick.

Rest assured, I haven't AWOLed on you guys.  I have big plans for this game.


----------



## evillyn666 (May 28, 2008)

What's the status of this game?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 28, 2008)

No posts in like a week I hope it isn't dead but I think it might be...


----------



## bytor4232 (May 28, 2008)

Its not dead.  I'm still around.  Last week and the week before I was busy moving 120 servers from one data center to another, I was a stranger to my own family!

I checked the thread over the holiday weekend, and let it lie since you guys hadn't really come up with a decision yet.  I'm still waiting on you guys to decide what your doing.  If you still haven't come up with something by this weekend, I'll be "pushing" the game aloung.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

It is good you are still here. Another game I'm in died recently


----------



## Voldrath (May 28, 2008)

I'm still here. I was waiting on the rest of the groups opinion. I figured  Rose, Mik, and especially Charlie would have something to say on the matter. I'd hate to think we suddenly lost half the group. They may have just gotten in the habit of checking infrequently.


----------



## bytor4232 (May 29, 2008)

hence the extra days.  Don't worry, I'll be getting back to my bi-weekly posting once this weekend gets around.  If we have to, we can always recruit more members.


----------



## Voldrath (Jun 3, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> As the party debates weather or not to go into the room to save whatever is being beaten, footfalls could be heard from from the the direction of the creatures dismay.  A light lit the hallway forward as whatever it was approached their position.




After the long break I'm afraid I need a refresher on our position. How long was this tunnel and how far into it are they. The fight/flight response depends slightly on weather they can easily get out of sight.


----------



## bytor4232 (Jun 3, 2008)

The passageway your in goes back 100 feet, then bends south.


----------



## Voldrath (Jun 30, 2008)

Since the boards are back up since the switch over. I thought I'd post and see if anyone is still watching here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm still here.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 5, 2008)

I too am here just been away on holiday good to see nothing changed while I was gone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

I consider this game pending and have deleted my subscriptions.

If you restart, PM, please.


----------

